# Favorite Cockapoo Color



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

A simple question. What's your favorite color of cockapoos? Mine would have to be chocolate. (Notice the color of the website.  ) I might be a _bit_ biased, but I still think chocolate is the best looking color for cockapoos. What do you think?


----------



## charlie (May 26, 2009)

Charlie's black, but it's not really my favorite color. I have to say that Benny has an awesome color! I saw some of his pictures and he has a great coat. I love the cockapoos that are spotted.


----------



## Tucker325 (May 26, 2009)

Buff all the way. Or black and white. I found this black and white one and my friend adopted it.


----------



## Lynn-n-pops (May 26, 2009)

Well i'm biased as i have black/white but i do love the choccie ones a lottt!


----------



## slicey711 (Jul 27, 2009)

My Brando is apricot or red in color.... but, the next cockapoo I get will be all black I think. Their coats are so glossy.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

I love Brando's color! I haven't seen too many with that color. Next time we get a cockapoo, I'd definitely look for that color.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol you can see what my gils are. i dont think i have a fave but i do find Gypsy and Echo the best the photograph. inca it is hard to catch her eyes.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

kendal said:


> lol you can see what my gils are. i dont think i have a fave but i do find Gypsy and Echo the best the photograph. inca it is hard to catch her eyes.


I see what you mean. Even though Benny's a lighter color than Inca, it's still hard to make out his eyes in some pictures.


----------



## FemFugler (Jul 27, 2009)

I personally like the brown or black and white ones.


----------



## amanda (Aug 31, 2009)

My cockapoo is tan i like light coloured ones.


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

Dave said:


> A simple question. What's your favorite color of cockapoos? Mine would have to be chocolate. (Notice the color of the website.  ) I might be a _bit_ biased, but I still think chocolate is the best looking color for cockapoos. What do you think?


Thank you so much for this helpful information. I contacted a breeder today who said that "chocolate" cockapoos turn really gray as they age. Is this true?


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

Dave said:


> A simple question. What's your favorite color of cockapoos? Mine would have to be chocolate. (Notice the color of the website.  ) I might be a _bit_ biased, but I still think chocolate is the best looking color for cockapoos. What do you think?


Do the chocolate cockapoos "fade?"


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Many of them do yes. It is all to do with poodle genetics and lots of poodle colours change as the dogs mature so lots of chocolate pups fade to a much lighter colour.

Sable is another interesting colour - the tips of the hair are darker but what that tends to mean with a poodle cross who will get clipped is all of that darker colour gets cut off.

I think go for a good breeder who health tests and raises the pups well and colour is the least relevant thing


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> Many of them do yes. It is all to do with poodle genetics and lots of poodle colours change as the dogs mature so lots of chocolate pups fade to a much lighter colour.
> 
> Sable is another interesting colour - the tips of the hair are darker but what that tends to mean with a poodle cross who will get clipped is all of that darker colour gets cut off.
> 
> I think go for a good breeder who health tests and raises the pups well and colour is the least relevant thing


Thank you so much for this invaluable information. The breeder I have been considering said that she never heard of such a thing and that the Internet is wrong. However when I did my research, I found the same information you have indicated in terms of how poodles genetics can throw color so now I know that it is true. I really love the Sable color too!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Biased but I like fox red best 4 now and still same colour










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

Soooo Very Beautiful 🥰


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

I never tire of seeing his photos- stunning colour and great pose 😀


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you, all cockapoo are stunning.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

He’s like a cat, jumped up on the garden table.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

My son loves his dog so much and took this photo for his school pet show


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

I have one too










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Just so cool 😀


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Your dog is stunning.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KaylaCostello (Nov 12, 2019)

Gracie just turned a year old. I love her black and white coat. 😊


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Wow stunning


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Gracies coat colouring is gorgeous


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

I haven’t seen a cockerpoo like Gracie before , outstanding.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)

Callie -15 weeks. She is white, brown and black!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Aw she is beautiful, I’m loving this topic seeing so many different dogs .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Callie is beautiful - looks like she is sable on her brown bits which means she may well end up brown and white when she grows up and is clipped.

Molly is sable - I took her on as a youngster so do not have any puppy photos of her but I know she was sold as black and tan. The darker ends of her hair are mostly cut off so only show now on her ears and tail where the hair is longer and the black is fading to grey as she has got older too.


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

VictoriaF said:


> View attachment 130792
> Callie -15 weeks. She is white, brown and black!





VictoriaF said:


> View attachment 130792
> Callie -15 weeks. She is white, brown and black!


Callie is "Amazing" I wished I had the words to describe just how BEAUTIFUL she is!


----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you so much ANovelIdea! 

Really nice to see the pictures of lovely Molly 2ndhandgal .. the brown and black is quite mixed .. we did wonder if the black would grow out. It seems to be brown at the roots and black at the ends now. It is fascinating how much they change. Her face is like a wee owl!


----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)

Callie at 8 months... she is still changing colours and is wavy rather than curly. She is just a joy!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Growing up very nicely indeed - gorgeous girl


----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> Growing up very nicely indeed - gorgeous girl


Thank you!


----------

